# Could You Analyze This Scenario for Me?



## mimazee (Sep 27, 2010)

I am doing product shot for dresses, and am leaning toward the kind where pieces are laid out against white. I have looked at some examples online, and am trying to figure out the setup. If you could share your insights, I'd appreciate it greatly. 

1) *Are they inserting some kind of transparent frame?*


This one is obviously a bad giveaway, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but there are  subtle ones. For this, I can see knocking out the negative spaces in-between the straps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But for this one, the way the shadow falls on the inside of the dress, I'm not sure if something is supporting the dress from the inside. 






Also, getting a clean knock-out on a see-through fabric seems infeasible. If I would take a wild guess, use a transparent frame and a polarizer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2) *If they are not using an inside frame, how do I get natural-looking volume?*

For example, I like the way this setup gives a space between front and back, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but am not  crazy when it looks too flat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand padded dresses naturally have more dimensions to them, but it seems   there is more to it. 


3) *Should I lay them out flat on the ground of hang them?*
On this shot, the way light falls on the side of the dress, I suspect they have hanged it. Then, how I do I keep it straight (perpendicular to the floor)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4) *Is there a trick to get a smooth knock-out?*
I'm trying to stay away from crude silos like this one as it's kind of spooky when the dress looks as though floating in the air.


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2010)

Please do not post photos you do not own exclusive copyright to. Thank you. Posting a link(s) is appropriate.

The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - FAQ



> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.


 
Visit www.copyright.gov when you get a chance, and read through the FAQ's there. :thumbup:


----------



## filmshooter (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out that link. A guy tells about how to photograph clothes by pinning them to a piece of white foam core, You could maybe do that and use padding to get a more shapely form to the clothing or something of that nature? I have never photographed epmty clothing like that so it's just an idea.

Clothing photography tips - how to take pictures of clothing

Another link to a page about clothing photography. I really don't know much about the subject but I'm sure some google searches would help, and hopefully some other forum members may have some good insight. Best of luck to you.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 28, 2010)

Although I tend to agree with Keith on posting links rather than images the you didn't take, this is more of a technical issue and has some leeway IMO.  Credit to your images source would have been more appropriate.

I have recently gotten involved with a local company for product photography. I was trying to figure out the Pen Tool in CS5 to knockout the background.  They want to use the images on multiple formats, but mostly on 24x30" posters for trade shows.  By complete accident, I chose the Magic Eraser Tool, hit a data point and drug it to the left outside the body of work and BAM. A bit of clean up, and I mean only a bit, and I was done.




 



Maybe it helps.​


----------



## dubaifor (Sep 29, 2010)

It works really well to shoot the front first on a manequin and then the back of the neck on it´s own and then put them together in photoshop
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------



## mimazee (Sep 29, 2010)

KmH said:


> Please do not post photos you do not own exclusive copyright to. Thank you. Posting a link(s) is appropriate.
> 
> The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - FAQ
> 
> ...



Sorry. I looked for editing the first post to no avail. Originally, I thought it's OK to link images from other sites as opposed to posting them on my own.


----------



## mimazee (Sep 29, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Although I tend to agree with Keith on posting links rather than images the you didn't take, this is more of a technical issue and has some leeway IMO.  Credit to your images source would have been more appropriate.
> 
> I have recently gotten involved with a local company for product photography. I was trying to figure out the Pen Tool in CS5 to knockout the background.  They want to use the images on multiple formats, but mostly on 24x30" posters for trade shows.  By complete accident, I chose the Magic Eraser Tool, hit a data point and drug it to the left outside the body of work and BAM. A bit of clean up, and I mean only a bit, and I was done.
> 
> Maybe it helps.​



I'll keep the credit siting in mind. Magic Eraser...PS doesn't seem to cease its evolution. Thank you, Kundalini. Namaste.


----------



## mimazee (Sep 29, 2010)

filmshooter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIYGwURWzs4
> 
> Check out that link. A guy tells about how to photograph clothes by pinning them to a piece of white foam core, You could maybe do that and use padding to get a more shapely form to the clothing or something of that nature? I have never photographed epmty clothing like that so it's just an idea.
> 
> ...



I checked out the links, and went over it. I thought to shoot straight down, I would need a camera stand, but now I know I don't need to go that far. Thank you for the feedback. I appreciate it.


----------



## filmshooter (Sep 29, 2010)

Not a problem. I am always glad to help if and when I can. I am still new to photography but I don't mind reading and searching to help others out, it helps me learn at the same time =]


----------

